# Give an occupation to the person above you



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Can be something you really think they could/should be doing or it can just be something random you think suits at the time.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

^Killer Clown


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sideshow Barker


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

^Game show host


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Temporary Play Tester at id Software


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

^administrator at the clown college


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Demonstrates make-up techniques


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Hairdresser


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(You are correct)

Shadow Dancer


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Matchmaker


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Dognapper


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Eye Doctor


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Horse whisperer


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost hunter


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sells life insurance to zombies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Snake wrangler


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ Fortune cookie writer.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mortician assistant


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Hair stylist


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(Actually, that is what I do)


Person who makes up tests, that they dread, for school children


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Sells the answer key for the above mentioned tests to the students at ridiculous prices


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Tardis repairman


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Employment Counselor


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Baker of loaths


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Bone Doctor


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

^ Official Ghoulish Party Planner


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

^ Minimalist Avatar Designer


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

^ Diet Coach


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Invisible man


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wig maker


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Butcher


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Human Emergency Alert Siren


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bomb tester


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Foreman on hay harvesting crew


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Builds Haunted house for ghosts 👻


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Takes reservations for the Great Beyond


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rents ants at picnics


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Blade maker


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Manufactures lightning bug lanterns


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Poster Boy for Death


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Is a professional horsefly jockey


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lawn Control


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Professional Werewolf Groomer


----------

